
eBay thinks outside with eBox - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/eBay+thinks+outside+with+eBox/2100-1032_3-6190508.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
elq
hrm. I recently left one of Eric B's teams, and no more than 7 months ago he
held a meeting where he said (essentially) that hardware cost more than
people's time.

I'm not sure what has changed since then. I still work there (for the next 3
days anyway), and I know the cost structure of people vs. hardware hasn't
changed dramatically. Guess it must be the burning desire to catch some of the
Facebook "platform" love.

~~~
kul
dude, any chance I could get in touch with you?

~~~
elq
I've updated my profile with my email addr.

------
staunch
Facebook and Facebook Marketplace probably scares them to death. It's a bad
sign if the executives at eBay are so clueless as to only okay this project
because they saw Facebook do it.

------
msbii
How does this application reduce their HW & other costs anyway? Seems like
they are trying to be like 'me too' with this application... unless I am
missing something here.

